# i-phone frozen up



## ethelnmertz (Jan 30, 2013)

I have an I-Phone G-3. I went to charge the phone and haveI can't charge it. All it is telling me to do is to plug into i-tunes. Don't know why. Went to At&t was told to plug into a computer. Don't have one. Have a tablet with USB connector. Tried it. I need my phone. It's the only one I have. Can you help me?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Please do not start multiple threads on the same topic.


----------

